# Hi, I am Lisa



## ellisael (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello I am Lisa and I am newly into makeup- especially because i grew up with a lot of internalized misogyny and thought that makeup and pretty clothes were not for me. I have only recently begun to get out of that and embrace my femininity without wondering about what others would say.  I am also an economics major and work part time as an intern at a chartered accountancy firm. My last fave beauty purchase was a pretty pink blender sponge. Current Read: Discovering Psychology  Current Listen: Truth Hurts by Lizzo


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ellisael (Apr 2, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thank youuuu )


----------



## Dawn (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi, Lisa. Thanks to join the community.


----------

